# Jobs



## flocottle (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey I'm looking to move to Australia for a year on a working holiday visa. I was wondering what kind of job I can get when I'm out there.I don't know if you are limited as to what type of job you can get when you there on a working holiday visa. 

I also read somewhere that I would have to complete 3 months seasonal work in a regional area, can anybody tell me more about this?

Are there company's that would help me look for work and should I start applying for jobs or registering with agencies before I go?

I know I can only stay with an employer for 6 months and then will have to look for another job. I'm happy to do any work from office to shop work or bar work and I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty!! 



If anyone has any help and advice they can give me I would really appreciate it. Anything you can tell me please tell me!!

Cheers guys x


----------



## Down_under_23 (May 25, 2011)

*Outback Store job near Alice Springs for at least 3 months*

G'Day

We are an Outback store for Aboriginals near Alice Springs and we are looking for somebody reliable for at least 3 months!

The tasks are
- serving customers
- till work
- stocking goods
- cleaning
- Takeaway
- garden work
- some technical maintenance

This is a little station with a shop and 3 houses. You'll get FULL accommodation incl. internet, TV, X Box, Air Con.

Good wages are paid every fortnight.

The houses are nice and supplied with everything. It is very remote and perfect for bush lovers 

We also support the regional remote work, so you'll be able to apply for a second WHV!

A longterm person for this job would be great. We are 2 friendly managers and our backpacker helpers are changing frequently. Always new people, so you don't get bored 

The main station is nearby, it is a cattle station, so experience in the bush, on motorbike and cattle is included.

Looking forward to hear from you

Please send us some details, and we'll talk about that on the telephone

Cheers

Seb

08 8956 9097


----------



## wyongah (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi a job like that we been looking for staying 6 month or longer no problem.
11 year's we have worked as Manager in a Student Hostel with 110 rooms
Sylvia is a good cook and cleaning she has no problems
I am a skilled car mechanic so no problems with dirty hands and other jobs 
I'm returning to Australia October 2011 and my wife and son are following Dec 11 
My English is rusty but you know learning by doing and my wife has to learn a little bit more. I know you looking for a young couple but I just thought just give it a try 
our age is 50 and 51 . Rainer and Sylvia Balzer
PS we don't need a sponsor I'm Australian Citizen and my wife has an permanent Working Visa


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello Flocottle! 

You can indeed register with agencies before you make it out to Australia especially if you want to get ahead of the pack and start working pretty much as soon as you arrive.

In terms of what type of work is on offer that is like asking how many blades of grass grow on a football pitch!!! There are many different types of work in Australia just depending on where you experience lies and what area you are looking to get work in? 

If you want to get your second year visa you need to complete three months of regional work.

But that is ONLY if you want to get your second year. If you just want to go over for the one year there is no mandatory requirement stating you must complete regional work! Hope that is been of some help!


----------

